# Custom Figured Cherry Veneer Stand



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

After purchasing the veneer for this project about 3 years ago I finally started on it this past fall. It's been slow going, but here's the progress on the stand thus far. The stand is a little bit longer than the tank (an ADA 90-P). Rather than the usual holes on the sides of the stand they will be on the top of the cabinet so the inlet / return hoses go straight down into the stand. A bit like the design on the bottom of this page, but only on one side.

The construction was done using 3/4" MDO plywood with the exception of the front header, which is solid cherry. All joints are rabbeted and screwed and glued using pocket hole screws. I'm still in search of some veneer that is wide enough to do bookmatched doors on the front. Excuse the glue residue. I applied the veneer using a veneer hammer and hide glue and have yet to clean up the excess. The solid cherry header is backed by a piece of 3/4" MDO plywood and is super strong. I can sit on the front in the middle and there is no flex and I'm about 185 lbs. The header has yet to be veneered as well. I chose solid wood there because at one time I considered doing a very slight bevel on it to mimic the bevels on the glass of the aquarium.

The inside will be painted either white or light grey as a nod to the ADA tank it will hold.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks great Aaron. I really love cherry it ages so gracefully.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I built one like this for a friend. We put nice doors with glass inserts so you can see all the equipment plus led lights for night show time.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

king kong said:


> I built one like this for a friend. We put nice doors with glass inserts so you can see all the equipment plus led lights for night show time.


Sounds nice. Did you veneer it yourself or use plywood with cherry veneer already on it?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Ever finish this bud?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

denske said:


> Ever finish this bud?


Have you been talking to my wife?  Seriously though no, not yet. It got put on hold over the long winter as my garage is not heated. I plan to get it finished once I get a few other small things squared away.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

So, better late than never right?  I used a wipe on poly in satin finish and did 3 coats. The inside is a gloss white enamel and the doors have 170° Blum soft close hinges and magnetic tot locks to keep the little guy out.

From the right side...









This pic is a good representation of the color. 









The inaugural hardscape...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Beauty.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

This looks great, Aaron! I'm really looking forward to seeing this planted


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

Looks excellent. Love veneered cabinets.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I really love the finish. Personally I have been afraid to work with Veneers even though they can beautiful like yours came out. With the cost of some of more beautiful veneers I'm afraid that I will not do the job done right and it will have problems. But your cabinet is an inspiration for me try using Veneers.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The veneer I used is not a premium quality, but its not terrible either. I think I paid $40 for 10 sheets on eBay. The hide glue was a tricky process, but also fairly inexpensive to experiment with.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

The thing I'm afraid of doing Lamination with is that I was told the lasting ability of the bond is directly related to the pressure applied during the drying process. I know someone that does small laminating plaques and he will only do pieces under 2 Square feet for this reason and he has a press that he clamps the pieces in over night.


----------



## k zeller (Oct 9, 2014)

Trop, Ive done many laminate countertops and still havent had any issues with them. I typically do 3 coats of the RED label DAP Weldwood contact cement on each surface allowing to dry completely between each coat. Put in place in a rolling motion and roll excessively with a laminate roller, can usually rent one from a rental shop for around $5 a day.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I used a traditional hide glue application to apply the veneer. The veneer itself is not backed, but raw wood. It's a relatively cheap way to try veneering.


----------

